

Your bank isn’t much safer than the ones that failed in Cyprus - mikeleeorg
http://qz.com/65869/your-bank-isnt-much-safer-than-the-ones-that-failed-in-cyprus/

======
Trondo
Sounds like now is the time to move your wealth to Litecoin and Bitcoin.

